# When it's the right time to listen to classical music on LP"s on pick-up table?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

From personnal experience I live in a big town so all day, there is noise pollution, iif your living in remote town whit no neighbor no noise polution or next to non, your LP's spinning time is more. it's could be:
1- Kids playing and yelling
2- worker of city whit is drill, drilling all day or construction workers?
3- Camaro macho blasting there Boom Boom music
4-Dogs barking, car alarm 
way too mutch polution for analogue, it lost his flavor, nah, there are only two time in the city late at night everyone sleep also during early morning dawn, I happen to wake up at dawn, what a suprise, than exercise, fast walking or cycling 9minus details)..

So tonight I'mm listening to my vinyls, early tomorrow when sunshinr i will do the same, I got to wakke upp clocks lol :tiphat: :lol: to make sure i wake up even if inssomniac , see the thing is when i sleep I sleep, like a rock?


Thanks to melatonin and anxiolithic= prescriptions.
So I have an Epiicurean pleasure listening to vinyls during 9-12h midning than 4h30 aaa.mm to 666aaa.m after I routinely work out, like saiid before.

And that it folks , when do you listen to LP, do you live in City , Suburbia or Country side? did some people from the city notice noise polution abstraction , that substracted the pleasure of analogue sacro saint sound?


----------

